# bugs collection



## yen_saw (Apr 2, 2006)

Went to meet a friend's house last weekend, who has been collecting bugs for many many years..... would like to share some of his collection here, pretty neat.


----------



## JoshTopp (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, thats ridiculously amazing! No mantids though!! Thanks for sharing that Yen!!


----------



## Lee2k4 (Apr 3, 2006)

That is one huge collection


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah they were only a fraction of his entire collections. I have learnt to preserve the dead insect from him, here are couple of the collection did a while ago.






Couple of adult ♂ mantis (dead leaf and gongy) being positioned into the required shape. Sadly my wife broke the mantis leg afterward.


----------

